# DOVE HUNT GIVE-AWAY Backwater Waterfowl



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

*Howdy All,

Here's the deal.

* *As a 2Cool Sponsor, I've been fortunate to receive a lot of business ** from 2coolers and thought this would be a great way to give everyone a chance at winning a quality white wing dove hunt as well as let everyone know a little bit about my business. The give-away will be for two 2coolers to win a free dove hunt with Backwater Waterfowl. I offer dove hunts in both the Central and South Zones. The Central zone hunting is done around Sealy, Texas and the South Zone hunting is done around El Campo, Texas. All hunts take place in sunflower,sesame, milo and millet fields that have been planted and manipulated solely for the doves. There will be two winners picked and they will have the choice to hunt the central or south zone. If anyone has any questions feel free to PM or call me.

Lance Stancik
www.backwaterwaterfowl.com
979-966-7732

I also offer Teal, Duck, Goose and Crane hunts and have quaility managed property from Garwood to Markham in five surrounding counties.

So here is how it's going to work:*Guess a random number between 1 and 1000, the two people coming *closest to that number without going over* between now and 5:00 pm Friday July 17th, will win a one day dove hunt. Until that time, no one will know the winning number. On Friday the moderators(Txpalerider & Trouthunter) will use a random number generator to pick the winning number and post that number.. At that time, the two winners can PM or call me and we can get the date of the hunt straightened out.
*RULES:* 

Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, July 17
Posting multiple numbers will disqualify you
Posting under multiple handles (burn handles) will disqualify you (IP addresses will be checked)
In case of a tie (which should not happen) the person to post the winning number first will win
The time listed on the actual posts will be the official time used to end the giveaway and to break ties.
So, post up your lucky number and Good Luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

750


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

462


----------



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's a pic of a millet field from last year.
Good Luck.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

327 Thanks for the opportunity!!

Ruben
Fish-N-Hunt
281-808-1434


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Lance,
I will throw in two camo Guide shirts from Fish-N-Hunt along with two camo hats!!!
Good Luck!!!!!
Ruben


----------



## Blazerbayjunkie (Aug 13, 2005)

500


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

343


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

222

Yeah Baby! My son and I need this hunt!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

100


----------



## cmboyd (Jul 1, 2009)

133 
Thanks


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

19


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

829!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

324


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

333 

Thanks for the op


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

454


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

37


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

419 thanks


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

here is my lucky number...........714...........


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

51


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

4


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

254


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

18


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

21


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

1


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

549


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

*595 *thank in advance


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

777


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

911 thanks


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

THIS IS IT!!---*622*


----------



## TheDingy (May 13, 2009)

221


----------



## BarelyLegal (Dec 29, 2005)

121


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

lets try 762


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

*683.............*


----------



## fishminer (Jan 4, 2006)

*Lucky Number*

12............


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

123


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*#*

862


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

438


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

2


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

375

thanks


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

925


----------



## Doc C (Mar 10, 2007)

427


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

327


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

235


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

887


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

*Thank You....*

:clover:113
Thank for the oppurtunity.............


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

396


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

551


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

259 thanks!


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

721


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

243


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

703


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

289


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

567


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

760

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

117


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

170


----------



## rc (May 19, 2007)

365


Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

276...Go Leps!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

77

Thanks


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

114


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

423


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

688


----------



## PinTeal (Apr 23, 2008)

444


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*782*

782:flag:


----------



## flounderhead (Nov 10, 2005)

*93*


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

501 thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

397


----------



## 2 b or not to b (May 26, 2009)

584


----------



## duckdawg (Jan 13, 2005)

265


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

461


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

54


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

71


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

441.....It worked for one of Stumpy's very cool knives, so I'll try it again....Thanks


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

452


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

82


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*16*

I pick my lucky number 16.

Thanks,

BB


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

526


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

277


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

171


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

624.


----------



## david ellison (Nov 17, 2008)

113


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

643


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

239


----------



## HEAT MISER (Jan 13, 2009)

832 Thanks !


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

216


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

*Thank you!*

466


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

555


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

233


----------



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

422 THANKS!


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

*246*


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

417


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*84*

84

Thanks


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

512


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

69


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

462


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

467


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

666


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

870 is my guess. Thanks!


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

905


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

596


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

202

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

962


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

493


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

623


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

598, looking forward to it....


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

692

Winner winner Chicken Dinner!!!

-Bob-


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

looking forward to some jalapeno stuffed doves. 


662


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

420


----------



## aduca (Nov 4, 2005)

326


----------



## redfishsteve-o (Dec 3, 2008)

835


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

653
Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## moneyshot (Aug 14, 2006)

244


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

444


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

612

THANK YOU!


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

888 thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

*Thanks for the shot..*

Try the old BD...715


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

665


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

412

Thanks.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

22


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

99


----------



## CigarMan (May 8, 2009)

579


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Winning number*

The number 9 is mine!!

Jeff
281-851-1620


----------



## TATE8131 (Jan 5, 2009)

975


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*842*

842. Jason Slocum


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

484 Thanks!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

523 Thanks


----------



## greengohoneymoon (Mar 4, 2009)

249


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

50


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

472 Thanks!

C


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

602


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

13


----------



## diablo (Jul 20, 2006)

h: 243


----------



## fishtales (Jun 7, 2005)

41

Thanks


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

#3


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Number*

642
Thanks!


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

678


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

230


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

616


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

793


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

243 Thanks for opportunity.

Kiko


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Here it is.....*25 :dance:*


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

258 Thanks I need to heat up my barrel


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

625


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

257 Thanks


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

777


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

125


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

785
awesome deal 
way to go


----------



## DMG96 (Jul 23, 2004)

41...


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

869


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

113


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

274


----------



## Maritime (Aug 28, 2007)

979


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

657


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

717


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

I need to blow out my benelli so here goes # 516


----------



## dday0970 (Apr 7, 2009)

721


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

911


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

623


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*561*

561


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

373 feels right.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

#12 thats the limit!!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

617


----------



## Bigtip (Apr 16, 2009)

639


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

*My NUmber*

864


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

319


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

294
Thanks, Lance!


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

502


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

416 heck give it a try


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

672


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*369*


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

341


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

492......Thanks for the opportunity !!!


----------



## cobrahoot (May 7, 2008)

686


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

*OH BOY!*

Rory has 736
Brandon has 669
Ben has 917
I have 895 (this years POCO weight)

we just want to know if Jewel, Ella, and Ox will be ready for dove season?

call me

John


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

644 - Thanks


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*The winning number???*

403 let it be the Winner!!


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

*Big Winner*

Come on let it be =========>>>> 851


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

620


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

637


----------



## bt08 (Jan 10, 2008)

723


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

794


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

901


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

43


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

652


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

6...


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

622


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

45


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

69 baby!!!!


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

111


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

27


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Has to be 301


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

103


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

22 and I will bring the entertainment


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

101


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

242


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*number*

367


----------



## Forddrivincwby (Nov 13, 2006)

162


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

382


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

987


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

482


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

72


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

602


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

*lucky*

513
ALWAYS A WINNER !


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

88


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

332


----------



## fishastra (Apr 28, 2009)

762


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

430


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

357


----------



## BOBBY SIOUX (Jul 9, 2009)

18 Old Football #


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

773


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess 237


----------



## twistedcreek06 (Jan 11, 2008)

869


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

216


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

724


----------



## Fowler (May 23, 2004)

627


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

141.

Thanks!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

407 ....THANKS!


----------



## gp711 (Apr 25, 2007)

711


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

274


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

548

Thanks!


----------



## houstonhunter (Apr 15, 2007)

7


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

404


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

13


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

883


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

868


----------



## Rat (May 26, 2004)

316


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

569


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

777


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

361


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

644 thanks!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

674 it is!!!!


----------



## NTexHunter (Feb 24, 2009)

407


----------



## Wazo (Jan 20, 2008)

778


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

894 or if that's been taken, 117


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

311


----------



## BOWHNT247 (Dec 14, 2008)

268


----------



## cazador4life (Mar 11, 2009)

264


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

926 Thanks.


----------



## ChocLabDog (Jun 4, 2009)

160


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

997


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

3


----------



## basschump (Jun 8, 2005)

*308*

308 Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

367


----------



## Fishtease (Nov 14, 2006)

777


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

230


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

554. thanks for doing this!


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

177 and I'm in.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

934. Thanks


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

27


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

350


----------



## Turtle Bay Rackin' (Jul 9, 2009)

642


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

318


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

99


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

421


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

MINE IS 555
THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY FOR THIS GIVE AWAY!!!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

504


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

302


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

747


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

237


----------



## marshhog (Jun 22, 2009)

937


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

913


----------



## FowlTrouble (Jun 28, 2005)

421


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

115


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

363


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll try 617


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

599


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

850:headknock


----------



## bayscout (Mar 29, 2006)

731


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

264


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Would love to take my Dad hunting for once instead of the other way around! lol.

455

Thanks for the shot!!!!


----------



## Tiger Fish (Jul 9, 2007)

4


----------



## tiki cat (Jul 9, 2009)

795. Thanks


----------



## t20cl (May 30, 2006)

*Dove Hunt*

366


----------



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

710


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 13, 2005)

269


----------



## NewFisher (May 28, 2004)

799


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

792


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

I pick 217

I know there are alot of numbers posted but some of you are already out of the "running". I mapped out all the numbers so far. 243 has been chosen 3 times, 113 has been chosen 3 times, and 777 has been chosen 4 times!!! Several numbers have been chosen twice already, make sure your number isnt one of them before posting. 

Not trying to be a referee, just trying to help yall out that havent posted yet. Only 2 spots open... so if the winning number is picked more than twice.... you get the picture.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

613 is the one..............


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

22


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

216 - thanks


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

LOL!! Nauti 1 and Duck.... Yall didn't read my post!! Both of your numbers have already been picked TWICE..

I give up trying to help you guys out


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

54


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

*800*

just wondering, did anyone guess 1000? Not gonna read 30 pages to find out!


----------



## Pokey (Jan 25, 2007)

444


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

*Lets try...*

My son shoots a Mossberg 505, lets try that. Thanks.


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

17


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

624


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

386


----------



## Retired Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

248 should do it!


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

*796*

796


----------



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

12


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*434*


----------



## hpg5454 (Jun 18, 2009)

716


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

347


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

102


----------



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

*878*

*I hope this is the number--878.*


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

875


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*Aces land Eights*

All of ya'll can hang it up!

423

We don't have to use lead shot yet, do we?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

*721*

721


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

*random guess*

562


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*thanks*

i guess

660


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for the chance 

127


----------



## troutdaddy86 (Dec 6, 2007)

816


----------



## oceanus (Apr 20, 2009)

42


----------



## Mahoro (May 9, 2006)

810


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks for the chance


396


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

999 thanks for the shot.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

787


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

308


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

777


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

737


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

982


----------



## mako191 (May 21, 2009)

682


----------



## TEXASDUSPOUS (Aug 22, 2006)

*569*


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

237


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

212


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*311*


----------



## hydestik (Jul 2, 2007)

987....I hope i am close.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey I get to play on this one:dance:

*565*

*Thanks!*


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

482


----------



## Flounder Pounder Man (Aug 15, 2006)

*lucky number*

223


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

How Bout the number 5.

Thanks


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*2cool !!!*

420

Slurp


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

209


----------



## phishwistler (Oct 25, 2006)

615


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

113


----------



## shooter77381 (Jul 16, 2008)

927... thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

235


----------



## lip jerker (Apr 16, 2009)

but me down 998


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm gonna say 239


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

515


----------



## hunter15 (May 23, 2006)

115


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

477


----------



## DINKFISH (Oct 23, 2005)

17


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

654


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

716


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

424


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

787


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

867


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

*632*

632 thank you.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

167, all in


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

356


----------



## lonestarcowboy (Nov 24, 2006)

27


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

273


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

*776*

Nervouswater says...776


----------



## poledup1 (Mar 13, 2008)

361


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

*LUCKY NUMBER*

#824 Thanks


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

714


----------



## brent690 (Jul 27, 2006)

The big number 69!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

426


----------



## jmercer (Sep 29, 2008)

595


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

*blastin doves*

207


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

339


----------



## ryan7926 (May 19, 2009)

I guess 387


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

16


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Dove Hunt*

103

Thanks,

John


----------



## ocb (May 30, 2009)

322 lets smoke em!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

304


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

362


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

243


----------



## czechoil (Dec 11, 2008)

2


----------



## mpsj33 (Jun 27, 2005)

33


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

377


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

732


----------



## BigBubbas (Jun 16, 2007)

333


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

283


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

28


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

626


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

478

THANKS!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

11. rs


----------



## LnghrnDvlDog (Jul 14, 2009)

217


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*189*

189

hOOter


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

544


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

242


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

165


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

232


----------



## roughX2 (Oct 13, 2007)

210


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

687


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

611


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

*No Wammies*

come on give me a 226.


----------



## Babygonz (Nov 21, 2007)

LUCKY # 429


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

666


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

72


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

559


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

#527

Fingers crossed and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

641


----------



## gulfraider06 (Mar 9, 2006)

633


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*OK...*

446


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 25, 2007)

369


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

676


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

thanks for the kind gesture by the way..


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

511


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

888


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

*589*

589


----------



## JP (Sep 2, 2004)

491


----------



## Hunter4x4 (May 14, 2007)

238


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

681


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

335


----------



## carter7187 (Jan 20, 2006)

623


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

311

Lance, I still want to come up and do some wood duck hunting. 

T.Ainsworth


----------



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

287:cheers:


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

732


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

243


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

888


----------



## ininches (Jul 13, 2009)

740


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

667


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

189


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

131


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

909


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

426


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

861


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

699


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

26


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

999


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

22


----------



## wiserwithage (Jul 13, 2007)

338


----------



## Popncorklvr (Jul 15, 2009)

510


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

749


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

*752*

Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## kappaman80 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity.

169


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*772*


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

77


----------



## BBA (Jun 21, 2004)

586


----------



## Quackattack84 (Dec 11, 2007)

254


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

*Dove Hunt*

572 Thanks


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

999


----------



## boatpaint (May 21, 2004)

618

Thanks


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

839


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

747!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

*Fifty Six*

56


----------



## jackleg (Mar 13, 2008)

845


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Did I win and you guys are just not telling me?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Did I win and you guys are just not telling me?


Yes, you won.:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Yes, you won.:biggrin:


Great! I've never been on a safari before


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

So has anyone seen or heard of the winning numbers??


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Hope nuthin's wrong.hwell:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I won....................................................? But I have been wrong before.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I won both spots, I'll sell them for 50 bucks each.









J/K


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> I won both spots, I'll sell them for 50 bucks each.
> 
> J/K


423.....:tongue:

wait you said sell, not guess a number:headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Backwater Retrievers said:


> On Friday the moderators(Txpalerider & Trouthunter) will use a random number generator to pick the winning number and post that number


:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Backwater Retrievers said:


> post that number..


Where?


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*no numbers yet??*

anyone know what the numbers are?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Guys, I apologize for the delay in posting this. I had a close friend with a death in the family this week and it has really gotten my schedule out of whack. I totally forgot about this. Again I apologize.

As far as the contest, it appears as though Coach_Stew is the winner!!! The winning number was 83. Nobody chose 83, and based on my search of the thread, with his choice #82, he came the closest without going over!!



Coach_Stew said:


> 82


Congratulations Coach Stew!!!


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

dang I had 84.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Overboard said:


> dang I had 84.


and I had 3*82*.. I meant to type 82... LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Guys, I apologize for the delay in posting this. I had a close friend with a death in the family this week and it has really gotten my schedule out of whack. I totally forgot about this. Again I apologize.
> 
> As far as the contest, it appears as though Coach_Stew is the winner!!! The winning number was 83. Nobody chose 83, and based on my search of the thread, with his choice #82, he came the closest without going over!!
> 
> Congratulations Coach Stew!!!


Actually, Backwater just informed me that the two (2) closest would win hunts. So, it looks like "a couple more" will win a hunt also!!!


a couple more said:


> 77


Congrats to "a couple more" and Coach_Stew!!!!!:dance:

And thanks to Backwater for his generous donation!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats to the winners and A big Thank You! to Backwater!!!!


----------



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats to winners. Give me a call or pm and I will get you on the books.
To all the other 2coolers thanks for the participation and keep your eyes open for something in August.

Lance Stancik
Backwater Waterfowl
979-966-7732


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks for taking care of the announcement Pale Guy...I'm back in town and back in the world of computers.

Congratulations to the winners and thanks to Lance for the donation.

TH


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Your a good guy thanks for the shot!!!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*For TXPalerider*



TXPalerider said:


> Actually, Backwater just informed me that the two (2) closest would win hunts. So, it looks like "a couple more" will win a hunt also!!!
> 
> Congrats to "a couple more" and Coach_Stew!!!!!:dance:
> 
> And thanks to Backwater for his generous donation!!


Lance/TX...I, "Oceola" picked *#77* back on *7/9/09,* 3:32 am, post *#60*...

"A Couple More" picked *#77* on *7/16/09,* 11:52 am, post *#424.*

I Sure would like to go on that hunt.

Frank


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Oceola said:


> Lance/TX...I, "Oceola" picked *#77* back on *7/9/09,* 3:32 am, post *#60*...
> 
> "A Couple More" picked *#77* on *7/16/09,* 11:52 am, post *#424.*
> 
> ...


Sure enough, looks like Oceola did post it first.

That's my fault. Not sure how that happened, but somehow I didn't see it originally.:redface:

Sorry "a couple more" and congrats to Oceola!

My apologies guys.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

#265


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

well i meant 83...is it too late to change????
Congrats guys


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry "a couple more". And thanks to Lance and Txpalerider.

Frank


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

no need for appologies...
glad it was caught early
good luck on your hunt


----------

